# Systainer T-loc VS. L-Boxx



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

For those of you that have used both the Systainers T-Loc and the L-Bo***'s, which ones do you like better and why? I have 4 of the regular systainers and I can honestly say, I hate the things. The latches are awful. I dread every time I have to open one. 

I was checking out the new T-Loc boxes and think they are far better than the old version but then I checked out the L-Boxes and think I might like those even more. Will the inserts out of the old systainers work in the new systainers and L-Boxes? I think I might have to upgrade and give my old boxes to someone I don't like. :laughing:


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

I have the lboxx setup and I love it, very durable and lock together real nice


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i looked at the l-boxx setup and decided against it. the primary reason was that i liked the sortainers and didn't see the l-boxx having an equivalent for all my little things like drill bits, screws, inserts, drivers, etc. i have two of those and a systainer 2.
plus, i figured i'd get draw into the festool system eventually anyway, so i may as well start off with festool instead of having to replace everything later.
what don't you like about the t-loc latches?


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a couple of T-Locs, they are better for access in the middle of the stack and the handles are more comfortable. I still have a ton of classics and the latches have never bothered me. I use them constantly and maybe I just have sloppy latches now.


----------



## Northwood (Jan 6, 2010)

When I had only the Classic systainers and saw the lboxx I thought they looked like the better design. Then I bought a few tools
With T locs and I'm glad I stayed with the systainers. Getting to the middle of a stack is one quick turn of the latch and being able to tilt the stack and access the middle has been much more useful than I expected. Then of course there are the sortainers.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

I have a few of the l-boxx that came with my bosch tools and I can't stand the locking together part. I think they open and close nice, but when you are stacking one on top of another....it's a pain.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

aptpupil said:


> what don't you like about the t-loc latches?


I don't dislike the T-loc latches or boxes, just think I like the L-Boxes better. The one thing that really caught my eye on the L-Boxes is the added handle on the latch side of the box on the smaller boxes. That's the handle I would prefer to use 99% of the time.


----------



## J.C. (Sep 28, 2009)

Kent Whitten said:


> I have a few of the l-boxx that came with my bosch tools and I can't stand the locking together part. I think they open and close nice, but when you are stacking one on top of another....it's a pain.


What type of problems are you having? The few I played with seem to go together and come apart real easy, just push a couple of buttons. 
Is it hard to get everything to line up and snap together?


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

J.C. said:


> Is it hard to get everything to line up and snap together?


That's exactly it. I don't want to fight with something when I'm in a rush. The systainer with the t-lock slides in and a quarter turn and I'm gone. 

I can connect a systainer together with one hand. Just about impossible with the boxx.


----------



## WilsonRMDL (Sep 4, 2007)

The biggest problem I'm having with lboxx is when I need something out of the middle of the stack I have to take the other boxes off

Looking at switching to systainers for this reason alone


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

i had some classic systainers but when the t-locs came out i realized they are way better. 
like kent said, walk up, slid the base on the top of the pile, quarter turn and its locked in. 
i have a cart base for the systainers also, so i can roll the stack around. 
i am looking to switch the rest of my classics to t-locs this winter.
for whoever asked, i switched my trion to a t-loc case. i had to trim the insert a little but it wasnt anything too big.
i am going to switch my ts-55 one of these days.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

just watch the t-locs with weight. the original systainers can handle a lot of weight. my stack with my screws and nails in prob weights around 50lbs and i had 2 t-locs on that stack and kept popping the clip off. i know try to keep the stacks laid out a bit better. i dont mind the standard ones because of the way i have the systainers stacked i normally carry the whole stack out with me. depending on how you stack them also you can leave the rear clips undone. i have done this a few times when i didnt want to take the whole stack. its a shame they cant handle more weight as the sortainers have to be at the bottom of the pile and they always weight more than the other systainers when full.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

So how does everyone else compare the rest of these to the Dewalts...

I run a pretty rough outfit, yeah we do it all, but this includes a lot of rough work, including a lot of outside work, in the weather. How are the three comparable. I saw FHB had an article recently on them, but came away undecided. 

I honestly see my crew destroying the Systainers pretty quick....


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

the dewalts are heavier duty but limited options.. systainer has way more setups and has a lifetime warrenty


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

So if a systainer, breaks, cracks, come apart or whatever, you just call festool and they will replace it?


----------



## chris klee (Feb 5, 2008)

Rich D. said:


> So if a systainer, breaks, cracks, come apart or whatever, you just call festool and they will replace it?


 I just replaced one because I broke it when I dropped the box when open off my tailgate and it broke the hinges off. 
The guys at wood craft old me the sustainers only have a short warranty. Basically, of its in good shape when you buy the tool there aren't to many defects that can Show up later.


----------



## elementbldrs (Sep 26, 2010)

Thats part of my worry... I see getting banged up a regular occurence. Dewalts lookin like my need... been many moons since black n yello been shelled out for by me.


----------



## Rich D. (Oct 14, 2011)

chris klee said:


> I just replaced one because I broke it when I dropped the box when open off my tailgate and it broke the hinges off.
> The guys at wood craft old me the sustainers only have a short warranty. Basically, of its in good shape when you buy the tool there aren't to many defects that can Show up later.


So if one breaks gou out of luck? Ouch.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

As far as I remember the systainers are like the accessories and don't have the 2+1 warranty. Like some have said if the box is in good shape when you buy it their really ain't anything on them to go wrong. If the handle cracked in half due to a bad mold then I'm sure they would replace it but upto yet I have only had a few catches break the retaining clips off and that was in very cold weather. They sent me new ones out for free though.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

You can replace the individual pieces of the systainers.

New lid, new handle, etc.


----------

